# glutamine?



## hammer421 (Sep 21, 2004)

what does it do?


----------



## Major_Phase (Sep 21, 2004)

*What does it do and what scientific studies give evidence to support this?* 


Glutamine is highly in demand throughout the body. It is used in the gut and immune system extensively to maintain optimal performance. 60% of free-form amino acids floating in skeletal muscles is L-glutamine. L-glutamine plays a very important role in protein metabolism, and it appears to be a very important nutrient for body builders. When supplemented, it may help body builders reduce the amount of muscle deterioration that occurs because other tissues that need glutamine will not rob the glutamine stored in the muscle cells. 



Research shows that after intensely working  out, glutamine levels in the body are reduced by as much as 50%. Since the body relies on glutamine as cellular fuel for the immune system, scientific studies have shown that glutamine supplementation can minimize the breakdown of muscle tissue and improve protein metabolism. Its effects on replenishing the body after stress or trauma have been shown in Europe where it is commonly given to patients in hospitals. Glutamine's cell-volumizing effects have also been shown in several studies. No conclusive studies have been done to evaluate the effects of L-glutamine supplementation on weight-training adults; however, a recent study showed up to a 400% increase in growth-hormone levels when as little as 2 grams of free-form L-glutamine supplement was consumed!

*Who needs it and what are some symptoms of deficiency?*

Bodybuilders and those who have been under a lot of stress or trauma (such as burn, surgery, and disease victims) can particularly gain from the intake of glutamine. Since bodybuilders use a lot of their glutamine when working out, they are more susceptible to illness, as the immune system relies heavily on this amino acid.

Becoming ill or losing lean muscle mass are signs of deficiency. Catabolism or muscle break down can occur if the body robs muscles of glutamine for use elsewhere such as nitrogen transport or maintaining the immune system. Glutamine supplementation is certainly important in keeping muscles building--not deteriorating. 

*How much should be taken? Are there any side effects?*



Bodybuilders can benefit by taking ten grams of L-glutamine per day, although clinical studies have not determined a precise amount for muscle metabolism optimization.

There are no side effects associated with L-glutamine, because it is a nutrient naturally occurring in the body. Reports of an upset stomach are associated with ingesting a great deal of glutamine, using smaller doses is recommended if this occurs.


----------



## topolo (Sep 21, 2004)

Ask Twin Peak


----------



## shellspeare (Sep 21, 2004)

sounds like a very complicated suppliment.


----------



## redspy (Sep 21, 2004)

Here's another perspective entitled 'Glutamine is Worthless' http://www.fitnessgeared.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5691


----------



## PreMier (Sep 21, 2004)

Glutamine IS worthless.  Even David Tolson thinks so.


----------



## Du (Sep 21, 2004)

PreMier is a big fan of glutamine


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 22, 2004)

who has had decent results with it then?


----------



## gopro (Sep 22, 2004)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> who has had decent results with it then?



Better than decent my friend.


----------



## Du (Sep 22, 2004)

Its not one of the supplements you notice a difference on right away. It takes some time, and its not a noticeable change like creatine or even protein. At least, thats my experience.


----------



## gopro (Sep 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Glutamine IS worthless.  Even David Tolson thinks so.



Oh, well if HE says so, I'm changing my mind on the whole subject!


----------



## topolo (Sep 22, 2004)




----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Oh, well if HE says so, I'm changing my mind on the whole subject!



Do you know as much about supplementation as David?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 22, 2004)

this subject has been run in the ground way too many times.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 22, 2004)

Still interesting to read for all the new people to the board I think.


----------



## Cold Iron (Sep 22, 2004)

Ive tried Glutamine a couple times and it didnt "appear" to do anything for me.

But im sick right now....and am really hating it    
If it wasnt soo expensive, i'd try it again but im back in school, so...

I did notice I was never sick while on it but could have just been chance b/c i hardly ever get sick.


----------



## gopro (Sep 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Do you know as much about supplementation as David?



I have been in the business of supplementation from every possible angle for almost 20 years now. From research to application, I am rather well schooled. Knowing precisely what each and every supplement can and can't do is vital to making me successful at what I do. When I say something works or doesn't work it is not a guess. And relying soley on what a study or textbook says will leave you half in the dark. Real world application tells 75% of the story. And while David is a very respected member of this industry and does not believe in glutamine, there are many other very well respected members of this industry that do...not just me.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Good reply.

I will choose to listen to David, and the studies posted by him on this one though.  Along with the ones on pubmed.  IMO glutamine will give me nothing but a lighter wallet


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Good reply.
> 
> I will choose to listen to David, and the studies posted by him on this one though.  Along with the ones on pubmed.  IMO glutamine will give me nothing but a lighter wallet



Completely agree.  The studies in this area are, on balance, very negative.  If people say it works for them I'm not going to argue, good luck to them.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> IMO glutamine will give me nothing but a lighter wallet



maybe it will, maybe it will not, is it not worth trying for 6 months to at least find out for yourself? 

are you really going to read articles and base everything you do and don't do on them?

I read a great article by a PhD stating that 1-testosterone was absolutely worthless, and does absolutely nothing, had I believed that and never tried it look at what I would have been missing out on.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> maybe it will, maybe it will not, is it not worth trying for 6 months to at least find out for yourself?
> 
> are you really going to read articles and base everything you do and don't do on them?



No.. what does it even do?  Aid in muscle recovery?  How does one even quantify muscle 'recovery'?  "Oooh, right there, yup my protein synthesis levels just returned to baseline levels. Guess i'm recovered... this glutamine is miracle stuff" 

No.  I wont base everything I do on what I read.  But this I will


----------



## Arnold (Sep 22, 2004)

*Glutamine, Creatine???s Sexy Sister? * 

In a land much like ours live two sisters, Creatine and Glutamine. Creatine???s hot, there is no doubt about it. Long legs, a nice tan, and she looks good in a thong (thong sandals, that is). 

Yes, Creatine turns heads wherever she goes. She???s even put on the cover of all the popular magazines. Glutamine, on the other hand, sticks to herself, wears glasses, braces, and rarely lets her hair down. She certainly doesn't get the same attention as Creatine. But that doesn't seem to bother her, even when guys brush her aside for a little extra "quality time" with Creatine. However, when you take off Glutamine???s glasses, braces, and let her hair down, you've got one sexy little package. Oh yeah, she's also smart and has a big bank account...The total package you could say. I think it's time I got better acquainted with Glutamine... 

Glutamine is one of those supplements that doesn???t receive the attention it deserves. Unfortunately, it gets thrown into the shadows of some flashier products like creatine, growth hormone boosters, and prohormones. In the ultra-competitive sport supplement industry, manufacturers are racing forward in an attempt to bring to market the latest, greatest, cutting edge supplement. For many people glutamine just seems boring in comparison...until you get to know it.

People are often shocked that I classify glutamine as a "foundation supplement" (I classify a foundation supplement as a product that I can't live without). In my opinion glutamine ranks as high as whey protein, meal replacement poweders (MRP's), and essential fatty acids. That's right boys and girls, I even rank glutamine above creatine in terms of importance. Shocked? You're not the first, believe me. Sure, glutamine doesn't have full-page ads touting 300% increase in this, or a 200% increase in that, but it provides a basis for a solid foundation for the athlete and non-athlete alike. Glutamine can increase growth hormone secretion, reduce muscle soreness, speed recovery, assist your body in times of stress, stimulate protein synthesis, volumize muscles, provide immune system support, and help support numerous internal organs. Plasma glutamine levels are also used as a marker in determining Overtraining Syndrom (OTS), therefore can help prevent OTS. Furthermore, glutamine also assists in the production of glutathione, one of the body???s most potent antioxidants. Like I said, glutamine is one sexy little package.


What is glutamine?

Glutamine is one of many amino acids that make up protein. It equates to over 60 percent of free amino acids in the body, making glutamine the most abundant amino acid. Originally glutamine was labeled ???nonessential??? because it can be synthesized from other amino acids - glutamic acid, isoleucine, and valine. However, more recently some people have upgraded it to ???conditionally essential??? because the body can not always produce as much glutamine as required. I believe both of these labels can be misleading. When a statement is made that something is ???not essential???, too often people consider it to mean not important or not necessary. I consider glutamine to be both important and necessary. The majority of glutamine is produced and/or stored in the skeletal muscles and lungs. Supplemental glutamine is sold in powder or capsule. The powder, which I prefer, is white and fluffy, kind of like the stuff you see at Hollywood parties (just don't snort glutamine). The flavor is slightly sweet and tastes neither good nor bad.


Why would anyone require more glutamine than the body can produce?

Exercise or lifestyle stress (like almost getting busted with your boss???s spouse...on your boss???s desk - now that???s stressful) can rob glutamine stores. Critically ill patients, burn victims, and people undergoing surgery also require additional glutamine. When the body is exposed to this stress or trauma it draws glutamine from skeletal muscle stores. In an attempt to heal itself, the body sends stored glutamine to damaged tissue. As glutamine stores are depleted, the ability to heal damaged tissue is reduced. Catabolic stress, as associated with stress or trauma, can reduce glutamine levels by more than 50%.1 This makes the category of who requires additional glutamine very broad; anybody who exercises, has lifestyle stress, is injured, or ill will benefit from glutamine supplementation. So if your boss does catch you, you???ll probably need additional glutamine for stress and surgery.

Are you overtraining?

???I train five days per week, work my butt off, and never seem to get anywhere. Not only that, I???m sick all of the time, irritable, and my ass drags about four feet behind me when I walk. I don???t think I can train anymore than I do, but I want to see some results. What am I doing wrong???? This was a question that somebody actually asked me recently; can anyone say overtraining? Sometimes getting slapped in the face every day isn???t enough to wake someone up. As with many things in life, more is not always better (of course, with many things more is better ??? hey, get your mind out of the gutter).

Often diagnosed by using plasma glutamine levels as a marker, overtraining is a result of training volume or intensity increasing beyond the recovery time allowed. If not allowed sufficient recovery between workouts, the body can not adequately repair itself, thus resulting in OTS. OTS is responsible for diminished physical performance, immune problems, lethargy, and irritability. What???s more disappointing is that once a person has OTS, only time, rest, nutrition, and supplementation can help. Unfortunately, when more time is spent experiencing OTS, more time is necessary to recover. Many athletes have OTS for as long as six months at a time. In a recent study, researchers had seven athletes engage in bouts of long distance running each day for ten consecutive days. Researchers determined that even after six days of recovery some athletes still had low plasma glutamine levels. In the same study, researchers also found that after athletes performed just one workout of short sprints, their plasma glutamine levels dropped by 45%.2 As you can see, the potential of developing low plasma glutamine levels can happen very easy, and these levels may remain low for quite some time.

I believe supplementing with glutamine is a wise way to maintain skeletal muscle glutamine stores as well as plasma glutamine levels. Maintaining glutamine stores and plasma levels may be the most effective way to limit the possibility of developing OTS. The old saying "an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure" has never been truer. 

Growth Hormone 

Growth hormone, which is produced by the pituitary gland, is a very complex hormone consisting of 191 amino acids. Increasing lean body mass, reducing bodyfat, improving sexual performance, mood, memory, and alertness are all benefits linked to growth hormone. Unfortunately, at the age of about 30 the body begins to produce less growth hormone, and as we age that amount continues to decrease. With a growth hormone decrease we can expect a reverse effect of its benefits. If we can prevent and turn around this decrease in growth hormone we may be able to put a little more wiggle in our walk, more lead in the pencil, and a little more ya in our yahoo. Dare I say, growth hormone could be the fountain of youth. 

There are two ways to increase growth hormone: By using Recombinant Growth Hormone (synthetically produced in a lab, and administered by injections), or by stimulating our pituitary gland to naturally release more hormone. Recombinant growth hormone therapy can cost in excess of $20,000 per year, and in most cases is not covered under insurance. For most people Recombinant Growth Hormone is not economically feasible. On the other hand, using products that stimulate the pituitary gland can provide a much thriftier way to increase growth hormone.

Glutamine has been proven an effective supplement in substantially raising plasma growth hormone levels. Forty-five minutes after eating a light breakfast, nine people were given a two-gram serving of glutamine. After only 30 minutes plasma growth hormone increased up to 430%, and returned to normal within 90 minutes. 3 With the ream of benefits that elevated growth hormone has, this research is certainly exciting. If you are interested in an inexpensive way to maintain increased growth hormone you could consume two to five gram servings five to six times per day between meals. Growth hormone is naturally released shortly after you fall asleep; ensure that your last serving of glutamine is consumed shortly before bed.


How to use glutamine

Answering the question of how much glutamine to consume is somewhat difficult. There is not one blanket answer to cover every variable. Things to consider when determining the amount of glutamine to consume include body weight, activity level, lifestyle stress, overall health, and diet. Another variable to consider is what you are using glutamine for. Is it to prevent OTS, stimulate growth hormone secretion, help boost your immune system, or replace sugar in your post-workout drink?

To assist in preventing OTS I recommend consuming glutamine both before and after training, and before bed. Again, there are too many variables to give you an exact amount to consume. Generally five to ten grams pre and post workout, and before bed is a good place to start. If you are on a very low carbohydrate diet, you may want to consider upping this amount, especially in your post-workout drink. Glutamine can increase glycogen storage by as much as 16 percent if consumed post-workout. 4 

I have seen recommendations as high as .44 grams per lean pound of body weight. Consuming high levels of glutamine about a half an hour before a workout will leave you with a memorable experience. Upon experimenting with 30 grams of glutamine pre-workout, I experienced increased muscle volume to the point that I could no longer contract the muscle. No other supplement, including creatine, has ever given that intensity of ???pump??? before. I must warn you, however, I have had some people tell me they experience nausea when consuming large amounts of glutamine per serving (even with large servings I have personally never experienced any side effects). But, at the same time, they also said their workouts were some of the best they???ve ever had. Interestingly, while I was experimenting with larger servings (30 grams pre/during workout and 15 grams post-workout) I found it nearly impossible to get sore muscles. Normally I???m hobbling around in shear pain for four or five days following a hard leg workout; I was obviously ecstatic to be able to walk around pain-free. This experiment is hardly scientific, however, if you suffer from delayed onset muscle soreness (DOMS - the intense muscle pain that occurs and peaks about 48 hours after a workout) I suggest you consider adding glutamine to your supplement routine. 

Unfortunately, like so many other topics relating to our bodies, the amount of glutamine one should take offers no black and white blanket answer. Use the above recommendations as a guide and look to your body for feedback. If you gobble down 30 grams of glutamine, then feel like you???re going to blow chunks, reduce your next serving size. If you have any nausea, or stomach discomfort start with small serving sizes and gradually introduce larger amounts.


Conclusion

Rarely in the sports supplement industry does one come across a product as diverse as glutamine. However, with flashy supplements hitting today???s market, unfortunately glutamine has to play second fiddle. But, a solid body can never be built with these flashy supplements unless a solid foundation is first laid. If you are looking for a product that prevents sickness, speeds recovery, prevents sore muscles, and stimulates growth hormone production look no further than glutamine. 

As I said earlier, glutamine is sexy. I???m glad I took some time to get better aquainted.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 22, 2004)

the following article has some images:

GLUTAMINE - A Supplement Waiting for Science to Catch Up?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

How would you feel if I also told you that BCAA's were a waste? 

I have read that everything that glutamine/bcaa's do can be achieved with a high protein diet.  Unless you are dieting severly for a competition.. http://forum.avantlabs.com/?act=ST&f=1&t=8741


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

This is from a guy on CEM:-


I wrote a post on EF(Controversial at the time) saying WHY oral glutamine is useless. Might still be there.

There are only 5g of Amino Acids in the Blood stream at any given time. This is VERY tightly controlled by your body.

Out of those 5g of AA's, 61% is glutamine.

So, 3g of glutamine in the Blood stream at any given time.

95%(Probably more) of all ingested glutamine is destroyed by the stomach acids(PH is too acidic).

Whatever glutamine manages to survive the stomach intact, can only be used at a certain rate.

Assume, that there is a 66% depletion in Blood stream glutamine(Only 1g instead of 3g(61%))

Therefore, only 2g of glutaqmine can be absorbed by the bloodstream and theoretically be used.

So,what does this all mean:

Out of 100g of ORALLY ingested glutamine, only MAYBE 1-2g can be used AT MAXIMUM.

Complete and utter waste of money IMO.

Now IV Glutamine is another story. THAT works and is what the supplement companies show in websites to fool you.


----------



## redspy (Sep 22, 2004)

Here's another view:-




> [font=verdana, arial, helvetica]http://www.hypertrophy-specific.com...ct=ST;f=13;t=25
> 
> Here are the reasons to take glutamine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arnold (Sep 22, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> How would you feel if I also told you that BCAA's were a waste?



I would just hope that you were joking.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

From the Avant link.



			
				David Tolson said:
			
		

> Well we've managed to establish that glutamine is useless, I would like to take the next step. I just finished a lot of research on BCAA's, and an article. Here is about 1/4th of the article.
> 
> 
> Are BCAA supplements necessary?
> ...





> *Many people swear by BCAA's.
> 
> Many people swear by glutamine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Arnold (Sep 22, 2004)

PreMier, why do you use Anabolic-Matrix then?

David thinks Tribulus is worthless doesn't he? And I am sure I can find many articles stating the same thing.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 22, 2004)

I used it, initially to support the board, and see if you had a good product.  IMO it is a good product, and I will continue to use it.  David could be talking about the 'less than par' trib that seems to have flooded the market, I dont know.  I also dont take everything he says as 'the word'.  I just feel that glutamine has nothing to offer me, thats all.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 22, 2004)

All this glutamine talk is making me want to try it, what kind of glutamine do you guys use?


----------



## Miss Fitness (Sep 23, 2004)

Personally I really rate Glutamine and BCAA's. They help with recovery and muscle rebuilding. You find yourself not being so sore from a hard training session and your muscles repair quicker so they are not so sore for as long.

A lot of people I know rate them too, I think its personal preference as so many people think that a high protein diet, is a bad diet, everyone has their crazy opinions!  
So really you need to try it out for yourself and see. Then you can make an opinion of your own.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 23, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Still interesting to read for all the new people to the board I think.



i doubt reading a 3 page debate about glutamine would be interesting to a newb. i just dont see the need in debating it. if it works for you great if it doesnt dont waste your money. i have said it before, glutamine is not a supplement that will give you visible signs that it is working. bringing this subject up is like talking about homosexuality or politics. there is no right or wrong answer.


----------



## gopro (Sep 23, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Good reply.
> 
> I will choose to listen to David, and the studies posted by him on this one though.  Along with the ones on pubmed.  IMO glutamine will give me nothing but a lighter wallet



You are an adult and can make your own decisions. I don't sell glutamine or bcaa's, and have no other reason to recommend them than to help people. I have every single one of my clients on high doses of glutamine and bcaa's and the results are always excellent. I even put up a thread about my use of this combo on another very prominent bodybuilding board about 1 year ago and to this day it remains pinned to the top and I receive emails daily about how much of a difference it has made for people. Half of my income would dissapear if I did not get people that hire me the best results of their lives, and thus, anything I recommend is only going to be something that I KNOW will work, and work well. Not to mention that I am still trying to achieve a certain level of development myself and win my natural pro card and therefore do what it will take to get there, and both glutamine and bcaa's will play their part. I am certainly not going to waste my money on something that "might" or "could" help.

Well, whatever...use it or don't. Either way its no skin off my ripped back


----------



## Du (Sep 23, 2004)

Maybe this is a little off topic - but I take powdered glutamine with my protein. But, Im gettin really sick of it and mentally, I hate taking it. Its just real slimy and its tough to keep down. Any of you know a better way to take it?


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 23, 2004)

thats how i take it and it doesnt bother me a bit.


----------



## Du (Sep 23, 2004)

Maybe its just my brand.... Its Met-rx, with arginine.


----------



## bulletproof1 (Sep 23, 2004)

i use ON


----------



## gopro (Sep 23, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Maybe its just my brand.... Its Met-rx, with arginine.



First, you shouldn't be taking L-glutamine with protein, but on an empty stomach. Second, I am using this brand right now and its not slimy even mixed with water.


----------



## Du (Sep 23, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> First, you shouldn't be taking L-glutamine with protein, but on an empty stomach. Second, I am using this brand right now and its not slimy even mixed with water.


Maybe Ill try that starting tonight. Thanks GP.


----------



## gopro (Sep 23, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Maybe Ill try that starting tonight. Thanks GP.



No problem...I just didn't want you to waste your time/money as L-glutamine cannot be properly absorbed in the presence of protein. I mix it in water and don't even know its there.


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 23, 2004)

I am going to purchase glutamine this weekend.


----------



## just at home (Sep 27, 2004)

When do you take it GoPro.. first thing in the morning.. and how long do you leave next meal/ shake after the Glut..

Thanks


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 27, 2004)

would this be alright

Tkae glutamine in morning on empty stomach,and also take creatine on empty stomach
Then 3 hours later a protein shake and late evening a protein shake????????

Chris


----------



## gopro (Sep 27, 2004)

just at home said:
			
		

> When do you take it GoPro.. first thing in the morning.. and how long do you leave next meal/ shake after the Glut..
> 
> Thanks



Well, I take it 4 times per day.

-upon rising
-45 min before training
-immediately after training
-before bed

I always wait about 20-30 min before eating food or drinking a shake after I take it.


----------



## gopro (Sep 27, 2004)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> would this be alright
> 
> Tkae glutamine in morning on empty stomach,and also take creatine on empty stomach
> Then 3 hours later a protein shake and late evening a protein shake????????
> ...



Thats ok to do.


----------



## Martinogdenbsx (Sep 27, 2004)

cheers,don't really fancy taking glutamine 4 times a day so this is what i am going to be doing

7.00am on empty stomach have a glutamine and creatine shake
10.00am before eating second meal have a protein shake
1.00 have a weight gainer shake
9.00-10.00pm Have a protein shake

What do you all think??????

Chris


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 27, 2004)

Can't find any ON glutamine, any others?


----------



## redspy (Sep 27, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Can't find any ON glutamine, any others?


 http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=64


----------



## Du (Sep 27, 2004)

This is what I take - and its pretty good. http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=709


----------



## soxmuscle (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanks guys. How long does this amount last you?


----------



## just at home (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks GoPro for the reply!


Justin


----------



## gopro (Sep 28, 2004)

Martinogdenbsx said:
			
		

> cheers,don't really fancy taking glutamine 4 times a day so this is what i am going to be doing
> 
> 7.00am on empty stomach have a glutamine and creatine shake
> 10.00am before eating second meal have a protein shake
> ...



Thats ok, but here is where people try glutamine and say it does nothing for them. A single 5 g dose per day is not going to make much of a difference to be noticable...my experience shows me that multiple daily doses are necessary to reap the rewards that glutamine can provide, at a dose of 
15-20 g per day. So, if you either cannot afford this much (which is totally understandable), or you are too lazy to take this much (which is not understandable), than don't bother with glutamine.


----------



## madden player (Sep 28, 2004)

Just like Gopro said Glutamine works best went taken multiple times a day on a empty stomache ie. morning, pre/post workout..ect.  Do not expect miracle results with Glutamine, however I have always had positive results while using Glut ie better pumps, increased recovery time, less muscle soreness after brutal workouts..ect.  It is easy to forget about a supplement like Glutamine with all the OTC steroids out there (I could list some of them off, but it is too early in the morning for the alphabet song ) but IMO it is a very valuable supplement and just make sure you give it enough time to see any possible positive effects.

Good luck.


----------



## Du (Sep 28, 2004)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> Thanks guys. How long does this amount last you?


I got mine at vitaminworld in Kingston, near you. With the discounts, it came to just about $20. 

I'm about halfway through it, and Ive used it for about a month and a half now.


----------



## just at home (Sep 29, 2004)

GoPro,
I couple more questions if ok, in the morning and post workout taking Glut, can I mix it with Dextrose and/ or Creatine??
Also how do you split your night time drinks, Ive seen that you take Casiene late at night and also Glut, do you take them at seperate time and if so how far apart as i've seen you say to keep at seperate time to protien?
I personally take Milk Protien Concentrate at night, Any thought on that in comparison to Casiene!

Thanks

Justin


----------



## gopro (Sep 29, 2004)

just at home said:
			
		

> GoPro,
> I couple more questions if ok, in the morning and post workout taking Glut, can I mix it with Dextrose and/ or Creatine??
> Also how do you split your night time drinks, Ive seen that you take Casiene late at night and also Glut, do you take them at seperate time and if so how far apart as i've seen you say to keep at seperate time to protien?
> I personally take Milk Protien Concentrate at night, Any thought on that in comparison to Casiene!
> ...



-Yes, you can mix glutamine with creatine and/or dextrose
-I always take glutamine about 30 min before my final meal, which will either be a casein based protein powder or a solid protein meal
-Milk protein concentrate is excellent at night


----------



## just at home (Sep 29, 2004)

Nice one,

Thanks mate!..


----------



## gopro (Sep 29, 2004)

just at home said:
			
		

> Nice one,
> 
> Thanks mate!..


----------



## ZECH (Sep 29, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Glutamine IS worthless.  Even David Tolson thinks so.


So he is God?

EDIT: I should have read the whole thread first. I think this was implied already.


----------



## Tha Don (Sep 29, 2004)

glutamine is a great supplement


----------

